# Sex slave... yet another "if"...



## Osmer_Toby (Jun 11, 2004)

(tell me via pm if you're gettin' sick of these  )

so, what if you were to become the sex slave of one person alive today, who would you want it to be?


----------



## manda (Jun 11, 2004)

Only one?


----------



## manda (Jun 11, 2004)

Actually it would probably be this boy I know.

Or Chris Martin


----------



## vonnagy (Jun 11, 2004)

> Actually it would probably be this boy I know.



hope thats me!


----------



## manda (Jun 11, 2004)

You're the one with the hand cuffs there dear


----------



## vonnagy (Jun 11, 2004)

yeah, and i am S.O.L.  cuz you have the keys, oh mistress of mandawrath!


----------



## luckydog (Jun 11, 2004)

Keep going with the "if..." threads. They're fun and generate heaps of visions for dreams, although Manda and Vonn way ruin mine for tonight if they keep up this one. 

For my reply to your "if", I would muchly enjoy being the sex slave toa certain dark haired elf at Rivendell who's uses the alias Liv Tyler!!!

M-m-mmmmm     Oh yeah, i'm sleepin' well tonight


----------



## manda (Jun 11, 2004)

Actually, she's my choice too.

Did u know the gorgeous Liv was voted the 2nd most beautiful woman ever after Audrey Hepburn?
Audrey was graceful and stunning, but I wouldnt have called her the most beautiful woman in the world.


----------



## MDowdey (Jun 11, 2004)

kate beckinsale......mmm.....



md


----------



## Luminosity (Jun 11, 2004)

I'm gonna be predictable and say Angelina J. baybay


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Jun 11, 2004)

hmmm.  am i understanding this correctly?  manda wants to be a sex slave to liv tyler, and lumi wants to be a sex slave to angelina jolie (or however the hell you spell her last name)?????

well dayyyumm, now the two images bouncing around in my mind right now sure have my blood racing  :shaking:


----------



## Sharkbait (Jun 11, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> kate beckinsale......mmm.....
> 
> 
> 
> md



What's she been in?


----------



## Sharkbait (Jun 11, 2004)

Osmer_Toby said:
			
		

> hmmm.  am i understanding this correctly?  manda wants to be a sex slave to liv tyler, and lumi wants to be a sex slave to angelina jolie (or however the hell you spell her last name)?????
> 
> well dayyyumm, now the two images bouncing around in my mind right now sure have my blood racing  :shaking:



No doubt.


----------



## graigdavis (Jun 11, 2004)

Osmer_Toby said:
			
		

> hmmm.  am i understanding this correctly?  manda wants to be a sex slave to liv tyler, and lumi wants to be a sex slave to angelina jolie (or however the hell you spell her last name)?????
> 
> well dayyyumm, now the two images bouncing around in my mind right now sure have my blood racing  :shaking:



I was thinking the same thing.  :shock: 

I want manda, liv, lumi and angelina to be my sex slaves....all at the same time.  :crazy:


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Jun 11, 2004)

graigdavis said:
			
		

> Osmer_Toby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you're supposed to answer this imagining yourself as the slave, not the master! (but anytime you want to break a rule with a visual like that, you just go right on ahead!)


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Jun 11, 2004)

:::wonders how much longer this thread will go on without the bacon emoticon being bandied about   :::


----------



## graigdavis (Jun 11, 2004)

Osmer_Toby said:
			
		

> graigdavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oops.  I meant I want to be their sex slave.  all 4 of them.

if that means Im a    then Im fine with that.


----------



## Sharkbait (Jun 11, 2004)

It's good to be the


----------



## manda (Jun 11, 2004)

Sounds like fun but Id feel like the ugly step sister in that scenario.

Now you're talkin graig


----------



## Luminosity (Jun 11, 2004)

You talking about this one Tobes  ?


----------



## graigdavis (Jun 11, 2004)

manda said:
			
		

> Now you're talkin graig



I hope you know cpr, chances are I would need it.


----------



## Luminosity (Jun 11, 2004)

Damn you three are fast ! :LOL: ... by the time I typed that lil bit out you had all responded 

Manda for the record I'd take you over Liv anyday babez


----------



## manda (Jun 11, 2004)

Haha
thanks chicky

Yes I do know my DR ABC, Graig. You'll be in good hands.


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Jun 11, 2004)

Luminosity said:
			
		

> Damn you three are fast ! :LOL: ... by the time I typed that lil bit out you had all responded
> 
> Manda for the record I'd take you over Liv anyday babez



oh ferchrisake, now they're gonna have to put me back on blood pressure meds- and that may not even help...

i think i need to go eat a piece of wedding cake and cool off.


----------



## graigdavis (Jun 11, 2004)

manda said:
			
		

> You'll be in good hands.




mmmmm lots of good hands.


----------



## manda (Jun 11, 2004)

You're our sex slave remember, its your hands that should be doing the work!


----------



## Sharkbait (Jun 11, 2004)

manda said:
			
		

> You're our sex slave remember, its your hands that should be doing the work!



Have I ever mentioned that my hands are double-jointed?


----------



## Luminosity (Jun 11, 2004)

Osmer_Toby said:
			
		

> i think i need to go eat a piece of wedding cake and cool off.



Whaddya expect with this kinda thread Tobes


----------



## manda (Jun 11, 2004)

Mention away, but you havent said you'd be our slave, so how are u good to us?!!!


----------



## Luminosity (Jun 11, 2004)

Manda I think the guys are tryin to say, with all this hand-talk , that they wanna give us a nice relaxing massage and such ....I say we take advantage of em .........errr I mean IT ......


----------



## Sharkbait (Jun 11, 2004)

manda said:
			
		

> Mention away, but you havent said you'd be our slave, so how are u good to us?!!!



Well damn, I thought it went without saying...


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Jun 11, 2004)

Luminosity said:
			
		

> Osmer_Toby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh, believe me, i'm not complaining.  far from it.

it's just tough for a man dying of thirst to be presented with a bottle of dom perignon and no corkscrew with which to open it...


----------



## manda (Jun 11, 2004)

Osmer_Toby said:
			
		

> it's just tough for a man dying of thirst to be presented with a bottle of dom perignon and no corkscrew with which to open it...



u dirty man


----------



## Luminosity (Jun 11, 2004)

Osmer_Toby said:
			
		

> oh, believe me, i'm not complaining.  far from it.
> 
> it's just tough for a man dying of thirst to be presented with a bottle of dom perignon and no corkscrew with which to open it...



LOL , ok I just copped a strange look off my sister then because I laughed out loud at a computer ( from her perspective anyway lol ).
Checked ya fridge lately sweetz .


----------



## terri (Jun 11, 2004)

I'm sorry, but after getting through all this, I no longer remember the question.


----------



## manda (Jun 11, 2004)

um..neither do I

hey terriberri


----------



## Luminosity (Jun 11, 2004)

I believe the question has morphed into :
Would you like to join the Manda , Liv , Lumi and Angelina sex party ? :LOL:

On a serious note ...... 
Who would you like to bonk and be a very happy sex slave to ?


----------



## Sharkbait (Jun 11, 2004)

Who's the girl from Pirates of the Carribbean??


----------



## terri (Jun 11, 2004)

Luminosity said:
			
		

> I believe the question has morphed into :
> Would you like to join the Manda , Liv , Lumi and Angelina sex party ? :LOL:
> 
> On a serious note ......
> Who would you like to bonk and be a very happy sex slave to ?



Hey back, Mandapants.     

Gee....the ultimate chickfest sex party, or sex slave to...Neil Finn!!   Neil wins this round.   He sang "Last Day of June" to me in my car this morning, and I Am His.     :LOL:


----------



## manda (Jun 11, 2004)

That would be Keira Knightley Sharkie
She can join Lumi and my party too.
She's as hot as Liv.


----------



## Sharkbait (Jun 11, 2004)

manda said:
			
		

> That would be Keira Knightley Sharkie
> She can join Lumi and my party too.
> She's as hot as Liv.



Mmmmmmm


----------



## graigdavis (Jun 11, 2004)

So now we have 5 beautifull, naked, willing women ordering me around.  Im running out of limbs to use...


----------



## manda (Jun 11, 2004)

You dont need limbs as such.


----------



## Luminosity (Jun 11, 2004)

Shark said:
			
		

> Who's the girl from Pirates of the Carribbean??



Sharkman , she's Keira Knightley


----------



## Sharkbait (Jun 11, 2004)

Luminosity said:
			
		

> Shark said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh my.  I've got to find a full-size version of that for my desktop background.


----------



## Luminosity (Jun 11, 2004)

oops I'm slow in replying again , as usual


----------



## MDowdey (Jun 11, 2004)

shark ive got about 4 kiera wallpapers if you want em....




md


p.s. id like to have dirty sex with two girls on this forum and thats all ill say...


----------



## voodoocat (Jun 11, 2004)

Since I'm not really into the whole lusting over movie stars.

I'll go ahead and be Luminosity's sex slave.  She's hot and seems like she would be a good master.


----------



## Sharkbait (Jun 11, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> shark ive got about 4 kiera wallpapers if you want em....



john@whitesharkphoto.com

And that's all I have to say!


----------



## Luminosity (Jun 11, 2004)

voodoocat said:
			
		

> I'll go ahead and be Luminosity's sex slave.  She's hot and seems like she would be a good master.



That'll be Mistress to you !


----------



## Luminosity (Jun 11, 2004)

Wow now I have a sex slave and I dont know WHERE to start !  
Is there a "Guide To Good Mistressing" laying around anywhere ?
:scratch:


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Jun 11, 2004)

> Is there a "Guide To Good Mistressing" laying around anywhere ?



honey, you don't need to read any books.  if you were any hotter, my damn computer screen would be melting...


----------



## voodoocat (Jun 11, 2004)

Luminosity said:
			
		

> voodoocat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes mistress


----------



## Sharkbait (Jun 11, 2004)

Captain smooth strikes again.


:thumbsup:


----------



## graigdavis (Jun 11, 2004)

Luminosity said:
			
		

> laying around anywhere ?



Welp, I think you know more than you think.


----------



## MDowdey (Jun 11, 2004)

i was called captain smooth once...in the fourth grade i ate a whole box of exlax and i thought it was chocolate!!!


captain smooth....



md


----------



## voodoocat (Jun 11, 2004)

Ooooh.  Now Luminosity is a Nurse!  I made a good choice!


----------



## terri (Jun 11, 2004)

Lumi, you're on the right track just with the nurse thing.   You have to do very little at the moment.   Men are such visual creatures.  Show him your box of latex gloves.   Show him your tube of K-Y jelly.  Show him that whip again.    You won't have to say a thing....putty in your hands.


----------



## MDowdey (Jun 11, 2004)

whatever happened to sex that didnt involve k-y, whips, latex gloves, farm animals, or "special pills"?

 


md


----------



## voodoocat (Jun 11, 2004)

terri said:
			
		

> Show him your tube of K-Y jelly.


 :shock:


----------



## Luminosity (Jun 11, 2004)

Is :lmao: at the mo ... hang on while I regain my composure .....! 

Stops gigglin ..... ok now .....

Oops off I go again ..... 

:LOL:


----------



## terri (Jun 11, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> whatever happened to sex that didnt involve k-y, whips, latex gloves, farm animals, or "special pills"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So, is that all you're getting right now?   And, this is a problem...?  

Well, I'll concede the farm animals might get old, but around here you should have no trouble ebay'ing off a sheep....   get your bids ready, guys.


----------



## Luminosity (Jun 11, 2004)

Ter if I don the latex gloves , break out the KY and grin evilly at any of em ....i'm thinkin they'll get scared lol !


----------



## voodoocat (Jun 11, 2004)

terri said:
			
		

> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Havoc is keeping all the sheep to himself.


----------



## terri (Jun 11, 2004)

Luminosity said:
			
		

> Ter if I don the latex gloves , break out the KY and grin evilly at any of em ....i'm thinkin they'll get scared lol !



You might want to re-think that, girlfriend.


----------



## graigdavis (Jun 11, 2004)

Depends who the gloves and KY are for.  :shock:


----------



## photogoddess (Jun 11, 2004)

Not a star watcher either but  Catherine Zeta-Jones...

Lumi, I will loan you my "mistress kit".  Vinyl bustier and mask, cat-o-nine tails whip, sport cuffs, soft ropes to bind (but not leave marks), a fine paint brush and some candles. Don't worry - they won't be scared off. They will be begging to serve you.  :twisted: 

MD - no pills, farm animals or ky required.


----------



## MDowdey (Jun 11, 2004)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> MD - no pills, farm animals or ky required.



i didnt say that was a bad thing....


 :twisted: 
md


----------



## photong (Jun 11, 2004)

This might be cheese, but my boyfriend would be awesome.   

You didn't specify if it has to be a reality thing, or just some fantasy.

Because I don't have any fantasies except to make love in a darkroom (I know that's cheese too). I wouldn't mind doin' it in a studio with the hot lights shining on us 

Seriously though, I swear I can't think of anyone else.


----------



## Canon Fan (Jun 11, 2004)

Brittany Murphy and/or Manda  






































oops, I mean my wife!


----------



## ceno2000 (Jun 11, 2004)

i would have to go with steven dorff 
man he is hottttt


----------



## Luminosity (Jun 11, 2004)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Not a star watcher either but  Catherine Zeta-Jones...
> 
> Lumi, I will loan you my "mistress kit".  Vinyl bustier and mask, cat-o-nine tails whip, sport cuffs, soft ropes to bind (but not leave marks), a fine paint brush and some candles. Don't worry - they won't be scared off. They will be begging to serve you.  :twisted:



Dayum @ the Mistress Kit ...... now THOSE items could mean "hours of fun for the whole family" !   
You ARE a bit of a dark horse arent ya ! 
 

I think I could totally get used to the idea of bein a sassy,  bossy *****  

Now where's my slave ?  :twisted:


----------



## Luminosity (Jun 11, 2004)

and lol @ how many of us forum girls nominating other females to be sex slaves to... 

Although ..... I am also gonna agree with Ceno WHOLEHEARTEDLY on the Stephen Dorff thang ... I've  ed over him since I saw him in 'The Power of One' , years ago , oh mamma mia  !


----------



## ceno2000 (Jun 11, 2004)

hehehe ant nothing like a vinyl and leather to make my night a whole lot more fun


----------



## manda (Jun 11, 2004)

ceno2000 said:
			
		

> i would have to go with steven dorff
> man he is hottttt




OMG I have had a HUGE crush on Steven Dorff since I was a teenager.
That boy makes my stomach flip just from looking at him for a split second.
He is one of the absolute sexiest men on the planet.

Seen the new Britney clip girls? He doesn't make enough movies!!!      

oh and Canon fan  :blulsh2:  :blulsh2:


----------



## Luminosity (Jun 11, 2004)

manda said:
			
		

> ceno2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dorff is in a Brittney music vid ?  Nooooooo ! He's should have more self respect then THAT , whats he DOIN ! 
Wait , this means more perve power to us ! 
Yesssssssss ! :LOL:


----------



## ceno2000 (Jun 11, 2004)

lum-check out her video "everytime" the song is okay but there are some great shots of him with his shirt off


----------



## photogoddess (Jun 11, 2004)

Luminosity said:
			
		

> photogoddess said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OOOH did I forget to mention my black thigh high stiletto boots too?

Dark horse? I have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## manda (Jun 12, 2004)

Yes, girls, that video is just superb!
Damn skanky girl gets to pash him too I think.


----------



## havoc (Jun 12, 2004)

Hey i have no problem donating my favorite sheep as long as i get to be involved


----------

